# Lighting Question for Photo "Booth"



## SteveG (Mar 21, 2013)

I have read a tip for putting a "shine line" on the pen is to introduce a point source light and locate it where it will provide the best effect. In considering that, I am also wanting to maintain a consistent light temperature for all the lighting being used (diffused light shining thru white walls of the booth). So does this small point source light also need to be of the same temperature rating as all the rest of the lighting, or will this introduction of a different temp not have a bad effect on the white balance? I am totally new at this and just getting things set up!
Thanks to any who might provide an answer.
Steve


----------



## Monty (Mar 21, 2013)

I know  I haven't posted many pictures of my pens. This is because I do not have a good set up for optimum pictures. However, before I retired, my job required a lot of photography and darkroom work.
First off, you would need to keep the temperature the same or else you would introduce a shift in the white balance. Second, if you shine the point source through a diffuser, you will negate the effect of the point source because you are diffusing (scattering) the light. 
I personally find a "shine line" on a pen distracting from the over all pen. 
This article may help you understand lighting effects.


----------



## SteveG (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks Manny. The refs you linked are really good. I still would like to hear from anyone who uses this technique to show the shine. The point source IS located to put the light directly on the pen. It is the effect of mixed light temperatures that is the thrust of my question. Since the point light source does not provide most of the lighting, I wonder if it will have much effect on the overall white balance. Anyone with specific experience in this?


----------



## 76winger (Mar 22, 2013)

Most of mine have shine on them (although not "a purposeful shine line") due to using 3-4 lights with my photo booth. One on each side, one in front pointed out and reflected back using white Styrofoam as a reflector. Then once in a while an overhead light which would probably do the best for the shine line if I was after one.


----------

